# System not recognizing PS3 controller

## Windmill

Hi, I need to use my PS3 controller on my system. Following the guide on the wiki leads nowhere, when I connect my controller to the USB port th esystem freezes (or maybe it's just my mouse who stops working, I don't know). It used to work out of the box, I just needed to compile xorg with the joystick use flag a couple of years ago, but now it doesn't work, any help?

----------

## Hu

Start by determining whether the system freezes.  Does the keyboard still work?  Is the machine accessible over the network?  If the machine dies, does it print anything to the console first?  What is written in dmesg at the time you connect the controller?

----------

## carb92

Also, if you can try another PS3 controller.

----------

## Windmill

The system doesn't freeze, only the mouse stops working. Dmesg is too long so I'll post only the last part

```
[ 1962.102226] usb 1-1.1: USB disconnect, device number 3

[ 1962.531386] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[ 1962.734537] usb 1-1-port2: over-current condition

```

It seems that the mouse is disconnected when I connect the PS3 controller, why?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Windmill,

Try another USB port.

```
[ 1962.531386] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition 
```

The USB port cannot provide the power required for all the devices connected to it.

The system turns off some or all of the devices connected to that USB port. That could include your mouse.

You can post all of dmesg using wgetpaste.

----------

## Windmill

I connected the mouse to another USB port, now it works when I connect the controller. But I still have the same error when I connect the controller and it is not working

```
[   98.310120] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[   98.512096] usb 1-1-port2: over-current condition

[   98.714085] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[  101.655009] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[  101.857005] usb 1-1-port2: over-current condition

[  200.235365] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[  200.437528] usb 1-1-port2: over-current condition

[  202.037193] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[  202.239309] usb 1-1-port2: over-current condition

[  268.389789] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[  268.592763] usb 1-1-port2: over-current condition

[  269.668384] usb 1-1-port1: over-current condition

[  269.871489] usb 1-1-port2: over-current condition

```

Ok, I tried another controller and now dmesg doesn't give me other errors (when I connect the other controller I have the same over-current condition error). I have to test it now. But the led doesn't work, why?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Windmill,

Keep trying ports until the over-current condition stops.

Something will always not work while you get that error message.

If you try all your USB ports and you still get the over-current condition, put your 

```
lsusb -v
```

output onto a pastebin.

----------

## Windmill

I rebooted the system and now it works, I think that the problem was the controller, with another one I don't have any problems

----------

